# Garmin 93sv - no arches just blobs



## sala0288 (Oct 26, 2009)

Anybody know why my 2d looks like this? Fairly similar in either 200 or chirp. It’s on my jon boat so I can only go 3mph (need a bigger transom tm). Would that be why? Image just looks bad.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Just a guess but you’re only in 5’ of water and the cone is very narrow at that point and the signal bounce is pretty quick not allowing a arch to form…looks like my screen at 20mph …I don’t think anything is wrong…but it’s only a guess


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

You will not get archs in shallow water unless to have a super wide cone angle.


----------



## sala0288 (Oct 26, 2009)

awesome thanks guys


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

It is my understanding that if you run a transducer out of water for a time it will fail. I have not been able to find out the time frame yet that the transducer will overheat and fail. They recommend setting up the unit with the transducer power shut off. Then you can play with the settings all you want and it will retain the settings when you turn the power back on to the transducer.
You have to look in the manual for your system to determine the settings.


----------

